
The Gasher is a hasher built on a fuzzer implemented as a genetic algorithm - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/pvdz/gasher
======
em-bee
the gasher is a hasher on a fuzzer with a buzzer.

the hasher is genetic, but its namechoice is pathetic.

if numbers are set, and the inputs are met,

the formulas are found, on a table they bound,

with webworkers, on computers...

------
louthy
Unfortunate name choice [1]

[1]
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gash](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gash)

~~~
dmos62
This is like saying Richard is an unfortunate name, because some people call
their phallus that. If gash is profane, how do you feel about the words
valley, doorway, gatehouse, shaft, cabin in the woods? The store GAP?

Definition of gash in a regular dictionary:

tr.v. gashed, gash·ing, gash·es

To make a long deep cut in; slash deeply.

n.

1\. A long deep cut.

2\. A deep flesh wound.

[1540–50; alter. (with -sh perhaps from slash1) of Middle English garsen < Old
French garser, jarsier to scarify, wound < Vulgar Latin *charaxāre < Greek
charássein to scratch, notch]

------
snailletters
The demo seems to be missing. I get a 404 on the link.

~~~
latchkey
Try this:
[https://pvdz.github.io/gasher/web.html](https://pvdz.github.io/gasher/web.html)

